# which CPU cooler is better?



## troylmao

i have an intel i7 2600 3.4GHz and looking for a cooler

which on is better

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_23_845&products_id=15098

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=207_23_845&products_id=12931


----------



## linkin

They're about equal. Thing is, do you know or will you ever care about having clearance for tall RAM sticks? If yes, get the CoolIT ALC. If no, get the Noctua.


----------



## Perkomate

I've heard that the CoolIT is a quieter unit than the Noctua. Also, props on the website choice. PCcasegear is awesome.


----------

